# Clarks Hills Lake



## BMCS (Dec 29, 2012)

Heard today at the boat ramp that they have been dumping something in the lake to kill the grass. Now whatever it is its making the coots sick.  Then the Bald Eagles are eating sick coots and its killing the Eagle's. Already heard of two dead eagles found today.  
Anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dont think it is the chemical, I was told that one of the plants that grows in the lake is poisonous to the coots, therefore killing the coots and the Eagles. Its been going on for a few years now.


----------



## BMCS (Dec 30, 2012)

*Got Cha*

Ok i see now.  I hate to see or hear about dead Bald Eagles. I have not seen many of them in the wild. 

But I have seen plenty of Coots though.  I need to get a bunch of my Cajun relatives over here and let them work on Clark Hill's coot population.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 30, 2012)

I think the same thing happened at lake Varner when they killed off some grass.


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 30, 2012)

That would explain the decrease in the coot population on the Hill this year.


----------



## transportedcajun (Dec 30, 2012)

We found 2 dead bald eagles out there this past week too... Up around the Thompson area


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 30, 2012)

add more grass carp


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2012)

There is supposedly no grass carp in Clark's hill... That has been proved wrong many times over...


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 30, 2012)

We shot one about 40lbs a few months ago


----------



## BMCS (Dec 30, 2012)

*Carp*

Carp have to cost lest then Helo's and chemicals.  I realize there will not be instant results. But seems like that would be more cost effective and safer.  Plus it will give the Bowfisherman more to shoot at


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 30, 2012)

Shot a grassie on the hill in Cherokee a few months ago, And we have been finding increasing numbers of dead coots laying around


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 30, 2012)

My mom told me of a fella that shot a bald eagle, anyone else heard of it?


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 30, 2012)

Found the link, 
http://www.examiner.com/article/american-bald-eagle-shot-dead-mississippi-hunters-arrested


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2012)

I know we have shot them as well but the corp of engineers says there are no grass carp


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 30, 2012)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Shot a grassie on the hill in Cherokee a few months ago, And we have been finding increasing numbers of dead coots laying around



We have seen a lot of dead coots too. And i know they weren't shot because nobody else was hunting in this area. Atleast that day, anyways.


----------



## across the river (Dec 30, 2012)

BMCS said:


> Heard today at the boat ramp that they have been dumping something in the lake to kill the grass. Now whatever it is its making the coots sick.  Then the Bald Eagles are eating sick coots and its killing the Eagle's. Already heard of two dead eagles found today.
> Anyone else heard anything about this?



An algae grows on the hydrilla, that the coots eat that affects the nervous system, the bald eagles eat the sick coot and then they die and so on.  The put chemicals in the lake to kill the hydrilla, but the chemicals aren't killing the birds.

He is an article if you want a deeper explanation.


http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/metro/2011-01-04/algae-linked-death-eagles-again


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2012)

Crossed the dam yesterday, didn't look to me like there was enough water left in there to float a coot.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol. Low is an understatement.


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was told the other week that there is a crack in the dam. Maybe that is why its sooo low?? Then again it could be because of lack of rain fall??


----------



## BMCS (Dec 31, 2012)

*Thanks*



across the river said:


> An algae grows on the hydrilla, that the coots eat that affects the nervous system, the bald eagles eat the sick coot and then they die and so on.  The put chemicals in the lake to kill the hydrilla, but the chemicals aren't killing the birds.
> 
> He is an article if you want a deeper explanation.
> 
> ...



Interesting Thanks for the article.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2012)

bowhunter02 said:


> I was told the other week that there is a crack in the dam. Maybe that is why its sooo low?? Then again it could be because of lack of rain fall??



They've had an ongoing maintenance project for the last couple years so it's not out of the question but my guess is this is much more likely the culprit.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 2, 2013)

theres no crack in the dam, water level was held at 326 feet above sea level so the spillway gates could be painted, that coupled with hardly any rain through the summer and fall = a lake level at 313. untill the rain we have gotten over the last two weeks brought the level to 315 so now all we need is enough rain to bring it back to 330.


----------

